
Building a Successful Startup Is Like Playing Smart Poker - loumal
https://builtin.com/founders-entrepreneurship/startup-poker
======
beachbummer
the opportunity vs. acceleration point is v interesting

~~~
engineertorque
It seems everyone nowadays equates acceleration with success. and I guess in
the short term, that can work quite well for certain folks, but i've got to
imagine it doesn't work out for everyone. Unless that is you're just walking
away with tens or hundreds of millions -- in which case nothing really
matters.

